# Zoo zone as temp cage for mice. Yes or no?



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

As the title says really.

I have a spare zoo zone 1. And another 1 coming soon! And I would really like some mice, although still haven't found any yet, no one has any for me 

Anyway the cage I will be getting for my future mice is the Savic freddy 2 max but at nearly £150 it's not something I can afford right now, maybe in a couple of months.

So if a rescue does happen to have some mice for rehoming and I take them would they be ok in a zoo zone 1 just for a little while?
Or I have a spare mini duna if that's any better?
As long as I put in plenty of toys to climb on and mesh the lid of course.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

I had my boy's in a zz1 whilst they were babies :thumbup:
So long as it isn't permanent I think they are fine, although you will have to put really fine mesh on the top so the meece couldn't squeeze through


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Whereabouts are you located? It possible my friends mouse is pregnant you see. =]


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

A zz will be fine for them, I had my mice in one till the babies were bigger.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

oh excellent  Well if I cant buy the savic cage in time then at least I know I have 'back up'

And chinquary I live in south Cambridgeshire.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, a zz would be fine for the mean time  

Its on its way 

I never thought you were needing it for meeces. I would have left it meshed


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Yeah, a zz would be fine for the mean time
> 
> Its on its way
> 
> I never thought you were needing it for meeces. I would have left it meshed


It's ok, I have plenty of mesh here, it'll give me something to do at least!!

I just wanted the zz as another spare (I seem to keep collecting spares....just in case lol)
And then thought after seeing on the 'all about mice' forum that people keep their mice in them that it could be a temp home for when I get some. 

I just need the mice.....no one has any  Where have all the mice gone!!


----------

